# Daily Schedule Color Codes



## Ramer84015 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry if this has been posted already, my search was no help. I just got the Hopper/Joey installed yesterday and everything went well. My question is in the Daily Schedule, one of the clocks is green, but doesn't appear to be a conflict, the other is blue, also no conflict and of course the yellow PT square. Is there a list of what the color codes mean? Thanks in advance


----------



## cac303 (Apr 18, 2012)

I believe that the color codes are for each of the three tuners. Each tuner has its own color, but PT recording uses the yellow as a special color.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Since the tuners are not assigned to a specific TV like with our ViP Duo DVR's the three tuners are identified by color.


----------



## Ramer84015 (Sep 24, 2006)

cac303 said:


> I believe that the color codes are for each of the three tuners. Each tuner has its own color, but PT recording uses the yellow as a special color.


Thank you, that makes sense


----------

